# Is feeding live food is cruel???



## junglemad (Nov 22, 2005)

This was sent to me tonight by a mate that knows i like my herps.
Enjoy!


----------



## instar (Nov 22, 2005)

Rofl! Caption not required we know what the bloke said!


----------



## shellshock (Nov 22, 2005)

that is an awsome pictue mate i hope it is a stunt and not just some person takeing a picture of this bloke of target


----------



## instar (Nov 22, 2005)

instar said:


> Rofl! Caption not required we know what the bloke said!



But then again..... :lol:


----------



## junglemad (Nov 22, 2005)

this guy would make Ian Thorpe look like a learner i reckon


----------



## pugsly (Nov 22, 2005)

One word would some it up.. "Bugger!.."


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 23, 2005)

Nah mate, in this case feeding live is OK


----------



## redline (Nov 23, 2005)

lol thats a nice pic. do u have more


----------



## thals (Nov 23, 2005)

hehehe chow time indeed :lol:


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't want to burst your bubble but does the word Photoshop mean anything to you ? :lol: 




shellshock said:


> that is an awsome pictue mate i hope it is a stunt and not just some person takeing a picture of this bloke of target


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Nov 23, 2005)

boa said:


> I don't want to burst your bubble but does the word Photoshop mean anything to you ? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, totally agree, you can see buy the size of the dude, and the angle he's on, that it's shopped.


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2005)

It's clever and well done but very obvious. LOL


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Nov 23, 2005)

i liked that one of the olive that looked like an anaconda pulling that horse loolking thing out of the water.


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2005)

The Olive with the Hippopotamus.


----------



## ad (Nov 23, 2005)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/39004/bungee_jumper_vs_crocodile?itemID=39004&referrerID=&langID=en

Hows this vid then? Make you think twice if it was your turn next!!! lol


----------



## junglemad (Nov 23, 2005)

this one?


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2005)

That one could be real as it has a Kangaroo. It does look genuine.


----------

